
Frankfurt kitchen - kioleanu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfurt_kitchen
======
eponeponepon
Interesting! What really intrigues me is how very familiar, at a very very
hindbrain level, this layout is to me. If someone asked me to sketch a generic
kitchen, I would certainly draw something recognisably similar. Sets me
wondering how much else that fades into the scenery day-to-day in the modern
world has its origin in someone's deliberate design.

------
bogomipz
This is also known as a "galley kitchen" similar to those found in the galley
of ship:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galley_(kitchen)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galley_\(kitchen\))

~~~
oh_sigh
Correct me if I'm wrong but a galley kitchen is just a kitchen of certain
dimensions(that is, long and narrow), whereas the Frankfurt kitchen is a
complete layout, involving location of drawers, appliances, etc.

~~~
bogomipz
From the link:

>"The term galley kitchen is also used to refer to the design of household
kitchen wherein the units are fitted into a continuous array with no kitchen
table, allowing maximum use of a restricted space, and work with the minimum
of required movement between units.

The first mass-produced galley kitchen design was known as the Frankfurt
kitchen, designed by Margarete Schütte-Lihotzky."

The Frankfurt Kitchen was a type of galley kitchen.

------
mturmon
My house has a vintage-1959 galley kitchen, which is Taylorist along the same
lines as the OP, and I have to say: it is a really efficient work space. You
don't have to waste steps walking around. I (personally) prefer the galley
layout to the square layout (vintage 1920) that I previously had.

------
degenerate
This video has a lot more pictures and information:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJiFBHU2ZMM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJiFBHU2ZMM)

------
AdamM12
Only learned about this because of highly ranked r/DIY post from someone in
Germany just the other day.

------
gyyfl
I've seen these in person and the thing that always struck me is how much
smaller people used to be. The heights of counters, everything.

------
soperj
I've been trying without success to find a picture of the Stuttgart kitchen
mentioned in the article. Anyone?

~~~
QuercusMax
Possibly this:
[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/57/1b/42/571b4248477766f98f58...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/57/1b/42/571b4248477766f98f5802f397741599.jpg)

Or one of the pictures here: [http://www.worldcat.org/title/weissenhof-
houses-5-9-kitchen-...](http://www.worldcat.org/title/weissenhof-
houses-5-9-kitchen-by-erna-meyer-
view/oclc/123980853/editions?referer=di&editionsView=true)

Very low quality, but I suspect you won't find much better without a physical
copy.

------
contingencies
Interesting as we have basically spent 2.5 years building a Frankfurt kitchen
without the humans...

